# The Quail Motorcycle Gathering - Extraordinary Bicycle Category



## IngoMike (Apr 27, 2016)

This is the first year that they have had a bicycle category, and it is so close to me that I thought I should go and maybe take a few bikes. Well, after checking the requirements, they are charging to show, which I have never experienced before, and especially not $150 for the first ride and more if you want to show more. They said I could bring one of my vintage electric cars for free to show, but the bikes will cost, so I am going to just bring one bike and check it out. I have presented the 1904 Racycle Racer for show and now I am


 waiting to hear back whether I made the cut or not. It should be an interesting event and I will take pictures of all the bicycles shown, she said 11 the other day, and will post up if I make the cut. 

http://signatureevents.peninsula.com/en/motorcycle/motorcycle.html


----------



## IngoMike (May 15, 2016)

The Racycle was accepted as an entrant, and now that the event is over, I have some photos for you. The showing of motorcycles was impressive, well over 300+ motorcycles, plus the hundreds of motorcycles that were outside the event. As far as bicycles, it was the first year for the Extraordinary Bicycles category, and it showed, there were only 5 bikes. My 1904 Racycle; 1901 Clipper Light Roadster; 70's Evel Knievel 20"; Schwinn Clipper(won the category). and another tank bike that was ignorable(see my photos). I entered to late to be judged, so no prize for the Racycle. There were some other bikes in the field, a collection of 13 different 70's bikes(weird), and a couple of futuristic Specialized bikes. That was it for bicycles, and based on that sad showing, I might have to step-up next year and bring a collection to represent. I can do 20+ from 1895 - 1973, and it will look good.
There was one other cool category, pre-1913 motorcycles, which was awesome, check my pictures of the Racycle, York, Flying Merkel & Harley Davidson, the bikes were great, if you got real close to them you could smell that great old smell. The sign photo was just one of the whole alphabet of motorcycle manufacturers signs that they displayed throughout the pre-1913 bikes, each one with its own unique photo, nice job.
The lunch was good, the T-shirt is nice, and we were able to park on the golf course very close to the entrance, and there was a free Marianne's ice cream booth. The bad was that the beers were $8, Margaritas or Bloody's for $12, and when I picked up my bike at 4pm at the end of the show, after being gone for a couple of hours, no one said poop to me as I wheeled out the Racycle. There was security, and event staff everywhere, but not one person confirmed that I was the one who should be taking the bike, I should have gone back for Roadster!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2016)

I see a Columbia F9T (a repo bike), a jacked up Monark, your bike, the Evel bike and the Clipper. What this tells me as long as you were willing to pay the $150 anything was acceptable. This event would be cool for the motorcycles but unless others, such as yourself, bring out some quality machinery I'd leave my bike(s) at home. I take a few bikes out each month to Coffee and Cars in Augusta, GA (free) and get positive feedback all morning long! V/r Shawn


----------



## JC Thompson (Jul 6, 2019)

Can you tell me more about the Clipper Light Roadster. I have the same bike!


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm tripping that it was three years ago, feels longer. The Clipper lives in Talbott's Motorcycle Museum in Carmel Valley, http://www.mototalbott.com.


----------



## stoney (Jul 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I see a Columbia F9T (a repo bike), a jacked up Monark, your bike, the Evel bike and the Clipper. What this tells me as long as you were willing to pay the $150 anything was acceptable. This event would be cool for the motorcycles but unless others, such as yourself, bring out some quality machinery I'd leave my bike(s) at home. I take a few bikes out each month to Coffee and Cars in Augusta, GA (free) and get positive feedback all morning long! V/r Shawn




I caught the repro Columbia also. I figured someone else would. Huh. Makes me wonder. Also just saw this post was 3 years old.


----------

